# River pits



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

It was about 80 degrees today so we had a meet up with Bo's sister and did some out door obedience and let the puppies splash in the river. My friend has some better pictures on her camera but here are my iphone shots 

Tag!!!!! You're it




































Rikku can fly 


















BoDuke









Hey mom, throw the ball!!









Rikku









BoDuke


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

New trail









River




































Attempting to get their attention









All done I swear :redface:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are all great photos, but that "throw the ball" photo is priceless.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

You mean that look that gets him almost anything he wants? Hehehe


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> You mean that look that gets him almost anything he wants? Hehehe


That's exactly what I'd call that look!! Such a sweet face  Duke has one of those looks too... (actually, so does Nala, but instead of being cute, her's is more like "give me what I want and I wont rip your throat out in your sleep" haha)

Great pics!!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> That's exactly what I'd call that look!! Such a sweet face  Duke has one of those looks too... (actually, so does Nala, but instead of being cute, her's is more like "give me what I want and I wont rip your throat out in your sleep" haha)
> 
> Great pics!!


Thanks! 

My cats are more of the "I'll smother you til I get what I want" types. I'd welcome a death stare from a distance hehe.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

The area you took them to is so nice! I especially like the throw ball photo, he looks so happy!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the one little spot on his back! So cute!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I am so jealous of your weather. . . they look like they had a blast in it!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Huginn said:


> I am so jealous of your weather. . . they look like they had a blast in it!


They certainly did. But this has been the warmest winter I can recall...ever. I'm a bit worried about hurricane season this year with everything being so out of whack.


----------

